# American bulldogs or crosses hunting ?



## buddylee (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone using an American bulldog or cross as a hog dog ?  I am contemplating a cross and wondering what folks have or tried and liked or disliked.     Thanks


----------



## dog1 (Nov 2, 2008)

*hog dogs*

Buddylee,

I know I'm going to get a tongue lashing for I'm about to tell you, I got one on another forum I go to for saying this, but.

My father and his hunting buddies are all gone now, but I started following them when I was around 6 or 7 years old.  They all had hog dogs, back in those early years of my life we didn't have deer in the county where I live, I'm now 60 years young now, so I speak from experience.  My father and his buddies never had any particular breed of dog or ever bought one.  They used whatever they had, you name it, they had it, mix breeds, bird dogs, german shepards, beagles, bulldogs, etc.  All it takes is one that will track, and the rest will follow.  Then you need some that will catch and hold the hog.  Some will, some won't, the ones that wouldn't hunt or catch they wouldn't take them again.

I know a lot of young hog hunters that pay thousands of $ for hog dogs and that's fine, but a plain old pointer bird dog is one of the grittiest dogs I ever followed chasing a hog.  If you have some friends that have what I call hog dogs and if they will let you go with them.  Take whatever type dog you have along on the hunt, if it's in him/her, you'll make a hog dog out of them.  Some of the best hog dogs I ever saw was thrown away dogs that my father and friends picked up at garbage dumps (wasn't any dumpsters in those days).

Beware, if your dog has it in him, you have a good chance of losing him, a wild hog can cut a dog to pieces.  I would recommend carrying a medical kit for your dogs and be willing to sow them up if necessary or patch them until you can get them to a vet.  But, some will get cut up so bad nobody can help them, just the down side to hog hunting with dogs.  And don't ever forget, you can get hurt just as bad as the dogs because you're going to have to get in close to kill the hog and he's fighting for his life.

If you get into hog hunting with dogs, you'll be hooked for life, so enjoy.  One other warning, most deer hunters hate hog dogs during deer season, understandably, so it's best to hunt after deer season or on land that no deer hunters are on, but remember, a dog knows no boundaries, he's simply in the chase.

dog1


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Nov 2, 2008)

Bird1 I dont think the guy who posted is a rookie trying to get into hog hunting, I think he was just asking a question. 


Buddylee,

I hunt with some guys that use bulldog crosses as catchdogs with a little nose to boot. The most popular bulldog crosses I have been seeing is the AB/Catahoula X and the AB/pointer X. They mainly walk hunt them in places where they know hogs frequent. I guess it would just depend on what you wanted them for.


----------



## buddylee (Nov 2, 2008)

How did the AB/Cat and AB/Pointer work out ? Thought about both those crosses.


----------



## gnarlyone (Nov 2, 2008)

*buddy*

Ole Cowboy ain't nothing but a AB/bird cross...some ole sloppy AB just don't have the "wind" that the pits have...bout the best bulldogs i've had were The old southern whites or the southern whites/pit. cross. Like dog1 said folks just don't realize how gritty a bird dog is..if there was only 2 breeds of dogs in the world and they were bulldogs and bird dogs...you could catch every hog that walks..LOL


----------



## buddylee (Nov 2, 2008)

I like Cowboy, that is why I am interested in the AB crosses.


----------



## gobbler1 (Nov 2, 2008)

*dogs*

I've had good luck with a cross of a dachsund and ****zu,  You should try it!!


----------



## buddylee (Nov 2, 2008)

gobble gobble, don't make me get Lamar on you !!!


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 3, 2008)

A cheaper version is to use a white english bulldog. that is the origin of the american bulldog. They are getting rare but can still be found in middle and south georgia at reasonable prices. Very intelligent and a much better disposition than a pit. This is the breed i grew up hog hunting with. they are h on wheels on hogs!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 5, 2008)

*There are some real good hog dog sites*

on the internet.
Argentina Dogos get rave reviews, as do Catahoulas, Pits, BMC's and several others.
Once in Louisiana with some of my Cajun friends we hunted hogs with Rottweilers. Those dogs really worked like a team overpowering hog after hog after hog.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## buddylee (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks rich for the info. I have some catahoulas and am aware of the other breeds. I have a couple of AB crosses and like them enough to maybe make the breeding myself. Just wanting feedback from any one that might have hunted with the same.


----------



## bud 123 (Nov 6, 2008)

it doesnt matter what it is as long as it will hunt.


----------



## honkee (Nov 9, 2008)

well i have an american bulldog and catahoula cross she is short legged and gritty but got a fairly good nose and she is a little slow but other than that she is one of my better dogs


----------



## DonAltman3 (Nov 13, 2008)

*hm....*

Two of my friends have Catahoula/Bull dog mixes for hogdogs.

They are young but I have heard good things about them.


----------

